# Agility Fun



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The sun was shining and Lizzie has been absolutely desparate to get out the agility set...
Kiki is really a bit young, so we only got out a few bits and set jumps up much lower than she habitually bounces.
Inzi was very excited - she loves agility.
So we set off for the local green and set up a short course (4 items). I was a little worried that Kiki would be distracted by other people, but she was completely focused and ignored other dogs and kids on bikes, so after an initial introduction Liz took her lead off. She loved it and did really well. Lizzie had to learn to slow down a little and give Kiki more instruction - handling Inzi is just a case of waving a hand in the vague direction of the obstactles....
Both Lizzie and Kiki were tired out but very happy!

I love the pic where Liz is having a 'poo moment with her hair and cannot see where she is going


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What great pictures and what a good idea taking the equipment to the park, Dudley has had about 5 agility lessons now and is loving it - still need a bit more control but I know most of that is going to be down to me learning how to give him clear signals. I was looking at equipment but as we can't have Dudley off his long line in the garden (until we make the chicken run more secure!) I didn't think it was worth getting any - but this has given me idea's...
To be honest I would not be able to have Dudley off lead where your pictures were taken as he would be straight over that road!!
Bet both Lizzie and the dogs are crashed out now?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the dogs are... 
The road to be fair is a dead end - you are more likely to be run over by kids on roller blades and skate boards than a car - cars that go down are always looking out for kids!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What great photos and Kiki looks quite the focused student 

Great fun for all involved...good for you 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> What great photos and Kiki looks quite the focused student
> 
> Great fun for all involved...good for you
> 
> xxx


I thought it was good for me too - Lizzie has been asking for ages, but I couldn't face it while it was so cold.... have to make the most of sunny days...

Amazing how a hand with a treat in it helps to focus the mind


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

that is so cool. love the photos.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

where did you get your agility set from? I want one!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have got bits and pieces over time - 
www.zooplus.co.uk
often have offers - when people ask you what you want for your birthday you can say - I'd love couple of hurdles, or a tunnel or something!

They are very good quality and all items come in a bag for storage. 
The downside for us is that all the equipment have spikes to stick in the ground. Great because they are then secure, not great becasue it is very chalky here and difficult to find areas where the soil is deep enough to hold the spikes.
I have one set of jumps that do not have spikes, but flat bases - they blow over in the wind, so not good.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the photos looks like they are both having fun!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That black and white dog in the background is so interested and so obviously desperate to join in or have a go himself!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RangerC said:


> That black and white dog in the background is so interested and so obviously desperate to join in or have a go himself!


That is my collie, Inzi... always desperate to have a turn at agility! Quite good for her to wait  she did have lots of turns.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's inspired me! I can't wait to set up my garden with agility things this summer!


----------

